# Rehoming a Heart Dog.



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

If you didn't know, I moved to Kansas in December. Took Willie with me and left my German Shepherd mix, Bison, in Texas with my mom. A couple months ago, my mom was evicted. A whole different story, but Bison went to stay with my best friend. Now my best friend is moving out of state, and I am so torn up on what to do with Bison. I love Willie, but Bison is my heart dog. I've moved him around twice in the last 7 months. He knew my mom, of course, and he's known my best friend since I rescued him. But it still must be traumatic for him. I graduate in 6 months, my lease will be up in four. I have the option right now to bring him up to Kansas and board him, but I just know he would be so confused. He's never had to stay in a kennel. How do you know when you need to rehome?
I just have no where for him to stay right now. I am stuck in this lease, and my only option seems to be a kennel for a couple months. I am willing to do it, just to keep him. But I am so emotionally confused on what is the best for him. I am still asking for fosters on my facebook. But most people just want to keep him as an outside dog. Which is unacceptable for his personality. 
I guess I'm just looking for some advice from someone else, or maybe someone who's been in a similar situation. Everything that was not supposed to happen, happened. I just don't want to lose him.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

He is a special one in a lifetime boy.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

That sounds heartbreaking. Can you contact a local rescue and see if they have fosterers who would be willing to take care of him, if you donated to the rescue what you would pay to board?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What is your exact problem - your current lease won't allow two dogs? 
You only have four months left to go in your lease, bring him there, and your lease will be over and you will have moved on before your landlord could ever take you to court for eviction. Most likely they will save their money on the court costs and just wait out the four months, but even if they take you to court, as long as you pay your rent and do no damages, leave the place clean and in good repair, what can they do to you? You will already be out before you get to court.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Why can't he move in with you?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am speaking as a landlord... there is no way they can get you out before your lease is up... go get your dog and keep it to yourself.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i have to agree with tp, as long as your dog has no behavioral problems that would damage the premises. that i think would be wrong on your part. if you can afford to kennel him, then it's possible if the landlord does make an issue of it, you could offer to pay what you would pay for kenneling. otherwise, i think i would consider kenneling him - at least you would be able to visit. a heart dog is not easily found in this world. he's worth the effort.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

Even though I would be perfectly fine with him coming to the apartment (there's supposedly a 45 lb weight limit, but there are plenty of dogs OBVIOUSLY over). I live with my FI and he has a larger dog. He is worried Bison will not be used to the sounds of apartment life and cause complaints and attention, I'm still doing a bit of convincing. But I also got an offer today from an old high school friend, who lives a couple blocks down from me. 

Thank you guys for supporting me in keeping him. My family has been making me feel bad and saying 'he deserves better'. It's been making me question my motives, but I am back on track. I'm going to pick him up next weekend, whether he's coming to the apartments or a temp. foster.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

LittleJaws said:


> Even though I would be perfectly fine with him coming to the apartment (there's supposedly a 45 lb weight limit, but there are plenty of dogs OBVIOUSLY over). I live with my FI and he has a larger dog. He is worried Bison will not be used to the sounds of apartment life and cause complaints and attention, I'm still doing a bit of convincing. But I also got an offer today from an old high school friend, who lives a couple blocks down from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for supporting me in keeping him. My family has been making me feel bad and saying 'he deserves better'. It's been making me question my motives, but I am back on track. I'm going to pick him up next weekend, whether he's coming to the apartments or a temp. foster.



What he DESERVES is to get back to living with his heart person! Whatever it takes, whatever it costs, however long it takes, the day that he is back in your arms, you both will most assuredly think that it was well worth the trouble!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> What he DESERVES is to get back to living with his heart person! Whatever it takes, whatever it costs, however long it takes, the day that he is back in your arms, you both will most assuredly think that it was well worth the trouble!


VERY well said.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I would keep him....adult dogs can be hard to place and your situation is only temporary. If u rehome him you'll always wish you hadn't.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

Just in case you guys are wondering what happened....


We are still working on apartment etiquette. (Barking). But yes there is a big ole puppy on my couch.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

Willie is so happy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

LittleJaws said:


> Just in case you guys are wondering what happened....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay!!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

all right! good news friday has arrived! bet you're happy, too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wonderful news!!!!!! Now make sure to drop in once in a while to let us know how you're doing!!!! Pics wouldn't hurt either, hint hint.........:^)


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

I am over the moon right now. 

And I usually am browsing on here. I'll need to start participating more though.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

LittleJaws said:


> Willie is so happy.


Oh goodness, look at Willie's smile !!!!!!!!! He loves and NEEDS his Bison!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad - I hope it all goes smoothly, but I am sure you have made the right decision.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

I believe I have. I really can't believe I even made this a topic hahaha.  I'm up at 6 in the morning on a weekend, just because I was too excited to wait for our run.. Guess I'm just a liiiiittle happy


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am elated!!! It was the right decision.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

LittleJaws said:


> Just in case you guys are wondering what happened....
> 
> 
> We are still working on apartment etiquette. (Barking). But yes there is a big ole puppy on my couch.


Its great to hear that everything worked out and you guys we're all able to stay together. 

This is a bit off topic but...you should Photoshop some Santa hats on that photo with all 3 of your babies. Their happy faces and smiles just scream Merry Christmas 2015 postcard. (I have no idea why I'm thinking about Christmas in August lol )


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

PoodlenPrada said:


> Its great to hear that everything worked out and you guys we're all able to stay together.
> 
> This is a bit off topic but...you should Photoshop some Santa hats on that photo with all 3 of your babies. Their happy faces and smiles just scream Merry Christmas 2015 postcard. (I have no idea why I'm thinking about Christmas in August lol )



Oh I will have PLENTY of prospective Christmas pictures. Lol I'm an avid holiday card sender.


----------

